# Making small pipe fittings.



## Tony Bird (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have a job which requires several 'T' joints for 1/8" copper pipe and they need to be fairly small and compact.  Some K&S copper tube with a 1/8" ID was used.

First some of the pipe was cut to 15-mm and another piece to 6-mm.





The shorter length of pipe had a radius file on one of its ends.





The two pipes were held together on the brazing hearth.





And hard soldered together.





The pipe was drilled through with a drill slightly smaller than the ID of the tubes.







Cleaned up they look like this.





High temperature soft solder will be used to solder the pipes into the joints.

Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi,

The pipe connectors in use.






Regards Tony.


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Tony,

Very pretty   Now when do we get to see it run...


----------



## Tony Bird (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi Baron,

Now when do we get to see it run...

With luck a couple of weeks.  I am making it for a friend, I made one many years ago. The one being made now has been simplified no interlocked big ends and encapsulated  'O' rings on the piston rod.

Regards Tony.


----------



## fcheslop (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi Tony, a neat solution. Is that engine the Reeves popular?
best wishes
frazer


----------



## Tony Bird (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi Frazer,

 Is that engine the Reeves popular?

No its a Blackgates Twin.  You get all the bits for about £55.

I have attached photographs of one I made many years ago.

Regards Tony.


----------



## KBC (Feb 10, 2017)

Tony,
Here are 2- pics of Blackgates engines that I built some time ago, I only buy the main frame as the cylinder castings are very poor.
All other parts are made from stock material and I fit a Silicone "O" ring in each of the piston rods.
Just to show an alternative method of making the pipe work to include a Forward and Reverse valve with Speed control.

At 9/16" bore x 5/8" stroke they make very powerful engines at 40 p.s.i.

George.


----------



## Tony Bird (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi George,

Good looking engines I like the reversing valve.  Yes they are powerful, the one I am making now has a reduced bore of 1/2" as my friend doesn't have a very large boiler.

Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi,

The pipe fittings work really well!


See:-

https://youtu.be/jyHVuHIqot4


Regards Tony.


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 22, 2017)

Lovely engine.  Thanks for the video.


----------



## KBC (Feb 22, 2017)

Tony Bird said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Good looking engines I like the reversing valve.  Yes they are powerful, the one I am making now has a reduced bore of 1/2" as my friend doesn't have a very large boiler.
> 
> Regards Tony.



Hi Tony,
Just found this video of the Blue engine that I made for a friend, didn't know he had made a video of it.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKwEK9WBu_k[/ame]

George.


----------



## Tony Bird (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi George,

It runs really well, did it end up powering anything?

Regards Tony.


----------



## KBC (Feb 23, 2017)

Tony Bird said:


> Hi George,
> 
> It runs really well, did it end up powering anything?
> 
> Regards Tony.



Tony,
I am not 100% sure but I think it went into an "African Queen"

When I say that he is a friend, he like you I class as a friend of the Forum.
He lives quite far South of Hadrian"s wall and like others who I class as friends, although we have never met face to face.

I also built the boiler which was a kit from Brunel Engineering that he sent up to me which I hydraulic tested before sending it back to him.

George.


----------

